# Symposium Scedule



## Dieter (Jul 22, 2003)

Hi,

now we need help.

For our german article about the symposium, we would need the scedule of sunday. Somehow we don´t know where  we have lost the paper with the scedule.

I kow I was in the first lesson and Dan and/or Bram were in the second. Dawud Mohammad also in the second? Was there a third? I think Tim was in the third or was it Bram? You see why we need help?

If somebody still has the plan of sunday, please post it here or mail it to me privately to   datu@modernarnis.de


Thank you in advance


Dieter Knüttel


----------



## arnisador (Jul 23, 2003)

Surely someone has the schedule? I'd be curious to see it too!


----------

